# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [NiCl3s] Bonjour a tous !

## NiCl3s

Salut tout le monde , je m'appelle nicolas , j'ai 19 ans et je suis actuellement a l'iut informatique de bordeaux 1( en premire anne).

J'ai dcouvert ce forum  force de me casser la tte sur des petits problmes dans mes programmes.

Jespre trouver ici toutes les solutions  mes problmes ^^.

----------


## vpourchet

Salut et bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------

